#logtest 2014-02-28
<MegaMike1Bot> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<lolidontknowanym> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<Vypor> df
<vypor> df
<lolidontknowanym> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<Vypor> df
<Vypor> uptime
<lolidontknowanym> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<Vypor> df
<lolidontknowanym> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<Vypor> ifno
<Vypor> info
